# Quota driving me nuts!

## joePRL

Hello:

I am having a problem with quota and I can't figure out what I doing wrong.

Before I posted this I read several postings about quota problems and very often the solution had to do with enabling my kernel. Well I've done this and several other things as I'll show you.

First off, I'm using kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 and quota 3.12

This is the error I get upon bootup:

```

quotaon -vaug

quotaon: using /tmp/aquota.group on /dev/sda5 [/tmp]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

quotaon: using /tmp/aquota.user on /dev/sda5 [/tmp]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

quotaon: using /home/aquota.group on /dev/sda6 [/home]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

quotaon: using /home/aquota.user on /dev/sda6 [/home]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

quotaon: using /var/tmp/aquota.group on /dev/sda7 [/var/tmp]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

quotaon: using /var/tmp/aquota.user on /dev/sda7 [/var/tmp]: No such process

quotaon: Quota format not supported in kernel.

```

1. I followed the instructions in the Security guide, including:

a.Enabled quota in the kernel through make menuconfig, saved it and verified that the changes were there by looking at my .config file after reboot.

```

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

```

b.emerged quota

c. Updated fstab appropriately:

```

/dev/sda5               /tmp            ext3            noatime,noexec,usrquota,grpquota     0 2

/dev/sda6               /home           ext3            noatime,usrquota,grpquota            0 2

/dev/sda7               /var/tmp        ext3            noatime,usrquota,grpquota            0 2

```

d.Created the quota files

e. Added quota to the boot runlevel

What am I doing wrong?

I can use quotacheck fine.

```

quotacheck -cvug /home

quotacheck: Scanning /dev/sda6 [/home] done

quotacheck: Checked 5 directories and 20 files

```

Any advice would be appreciated.

Joe

----------

## keyson

Hi.

 *Quote:*   

> a.Enabled quota in the kernel through make menuconfig, saved it and verified that the changes were there by looking at my .config file after reboot.
> 
> Kod:
> 
> CONFIG_QUOTA=y
> ...

 

Yes but did you compiled and installed the new kernel ?

Regarding the error messages, you have no quota support in your kernel.

----------

## joePRL

Hello Keyson:

Perhaps that is the problem.

I thought I recompiled, by doing:

```

#make && make modules_install 

```

(Without the Comment mark), which is the Gentoo way for the 2.6 kernel

And I installed the kernel with the following commands.

```

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

```

But the screen didn't fill up with the usual compilation commands, but rather only around six lines came up before the prompt returned.

Joe

----------

## nielchiano

 *joePRL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But the screen didn't fill up with the usual compilation commands, but rather only around six lines came up before the prompt returned.
> 
> Joe

 

Shouldn't be a problem... most of your kernel remained the same, didn't it? So make decided he didn't neer to rebuild the entire kernel, only the quota stuff...

If you realy feel uncomfortable about it, run a "make clean" first; that will give you a fresh start.

----------

## joePRL

Thanks for the advice.

I tried:

```

make clean

```

 rebooted, and still quota is un-supported in the kernel and still the .config file states that it has been enabled.

I tried again, this time I did

```

# make && make modules_install

```

I also did:

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

```

Reboot and still no quota support.

This isn't right.

Joe

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Do you have ext3 extended attributes set in the kernel config?

----------

## joePRL

Hi Keyson:

Yes, I checked and  ext3 extended attributes have been set in the kernel config. As you can see:

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

--snip--

```

I appreciate your input, I'm open to looking at anything.

Joe

----------

## Taladar

I am sure you thought of that but just to be sure:

Did you change your bootloader settings (grub or LILO) so it boots the new kernel. With Grub this should only be necessary when the actual filename (in /boot) is different for the new kernel but you might want to check your /boot/grub directory anyway just to be sure.

----------

## joePRL

Hi Taladar:

I think you identified the problem when you wrote:

With Grub this should only be necessary when the actual filename (in /boot) is different for the new kernel but you might want to check your /boot/grub directory anyway just to be sure.

I don't think that GRUB is picking up the changes to the kernel. When I tried 

```

make install

```

It finished with the notice:

```

GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels point your default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

```

I can't find a file called menu.lst.

Is this referring to grub.conf file?

Or something else?

Any advise appreicated.

Joe

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Yes the menu.lst is a softlink to grub.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> menu.lst -> /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

----------

## joePRL

Hi Keyson:

Thanks for the tip. I think I have to start this computer setup from scratch. Grub makes no sense.

I checked with an older computer I set up with Grub and just as you said, menu.lst is a soft link to grub.conf.

On this computer there is no file called menu.lst Even though grub thinks there is one.  Let me explain.

I couldn't find any grub.conf files on the machine with the find command.

In /boot/grub there is only 1 file: grub.conf. The directory was empty until I placed a "grub.conf" file there today.

While there should be more files there as well.

The major problem was that 2 people have worked on this computer, myself and another staff who started the process. I now realize that this method is wrong.  

But when I manually tried to manually setup Grub as per "Setting up GRUB using manual instructions" in Gentoo handbook, Grub seemed to find the files that I can't find  with"find" or see when I use "ls".

After giving the command, within the grub shell:

```

setup (hd0)

```

the following appears:

```

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1 exists ... yes

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2 exists ... yes

Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 exists ... yes

Running "embed /bootgrub/ef2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)" ... 16 sectors are embedded. succeeded.

Running "install /boot/grub/stage1(hd0) (hdo)1 + 16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst" ... succeeded

Done

```

So everything looks good, but when I again go look in /boot/grub

there's nothing there, but the new grub.conf file.

If you or somebody can help me get grub working right that would be great, otherwise I going to have to do the box all over, but this time only by myself.

Joe

----------

## nielchiano

do you have a seperate boot partition?

do you have it mounted?

----------

## joePRL

Hi:

Yes I think the /boot/grub.conf  that Grub finds is on a separate partition.

But how do I find that?  I know that it should have been written down. But as the song goes...communication breakdown...drive me insane...

Joe

----------

## keyson

Hi

Try 

```
ls -al /boot
```

If it seems empty (the file.keep may be there)

do

```
mount /boot
```

And if the fstab is set up ok,

it would be mounted.

Now you should se some more on ls -al /boot

The /boot/grub directory for example.

Otherwise come back and we help you out.

----------

## joePRL

Thanks:

A bit of progress.

I tried 

```

mount /boot

```

And other files showed up in /boot/grub including menu.lst

So this leaves me with a few questions.

1.How do I get this /boot partition (which isn't the /boot partition that I thought it was) to be mounted every time I reboot?

2.So, now I guess I should edit grub.conf so that :

--snip--

To automatically switch to new kernels point your default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 

Does this mean I DELETE the following line in grub.conf:

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda9

AND replace it with:

/boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 

or something else?

----------

## keyson

Ok.

1. First, the boot partition should not be mounted when you start up the machine.

2. you copy the file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

when it is mounted then also copy /usr/src/linux/System.map to boot

And you don't need to change the grub config. The only time you have to change is

if you rename the kernel image (bzImage) to anything else.

For more info look in the installation manual.

For information about grub:

In the grub.conf you have a line root (hd0,0) for example.

this point to the first partition on the first harddrive (hda1)

Now think about how you do a mount.

mount /dev/hda1 /boot 

So you can say

/boot = hd0,0

So the line

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda9

say that the kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 file should be located

at /boot (hd0,0) and when you start that kernel you give the 

root parameter for your filesystem that say that sda9 should be

your /

----------

## joePRL

Hi Keyson:

Thank you for your help, persistence and patience. Your instructions helped me understand what was wrong and how to fix it.

The boot partition wasn't mounted.  I followed your instructions and now quota is supported in the kernel!  Yay!

Although the computer could have done its job without quota, it could NOT have done it without the capacity of reompiling the kernel. And I would have run into this problem eventually.

I appreciate the help.

Joe

----------

## keyson

No problem Joe.

Glad that it worked out for you. And maybe you got some more

understanding in the world of Gnu and Linux.

Regards

Kjell

----------

